# Renting a Villa for a Party



## harman_77 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone know of any villas which could be rented for a private party of 70-75 people or have a contact who helps organise private parties at villas.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

According to a post not so long ago, you can rent villas on the palm. You need to contact the realtors to find out more.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> According to a post not so long ago, you can rent villas on the palm. You need to contact the realtors to find out more.


reason number 10,002 why I'd never live on the palm 

the families living nearby must love the parties...


----------

